# Stuck in a Rut



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Alright i have been guitar for about a year and a half , and so far i know the chords c d g e, i know one part of the minor pentatonic scale i can perform hammer ons and pull offs and string mute, do bends, and also tremolo pick like a mad man, and i know many various covers of songs mostly metal and a little rock ex, black sabbath metallica Judas priest deep purple etc but my problem is that i cant improvise what so ever and my soloing blows! The only good thing is that i have a lot of free time and usually play up to 4 or more hours guitar a day, any advice on how to improve from here Thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you considered getting some professional instruction? A few one-on-one lessons from an experienced teacher will pay off big time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Have you considered getting some professional instruction? A few one-on-one lessons from an experienced teacher will pay off big time.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I certainly agree 100% with Mooh. 

Also, do you ever get together with friends to jam? You might pick up some bad habits, but you will likely gain from what others can show you and you will have a blast (hopefully).

Just a thought.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Big +1s to both suggestions. Playing with others always drives me to improve and a teacher will show you things you won't necessarily think of/know on your own. You don't need to stick with lessons for years, sometimes a couple months here and there, when you're as you say "stuck in a rut" will help you get out of that rut and push you along for a while til you need some more help.

Also, check out youtube lessons. Some of them are quite good and can be super helpful. I like Justin Guitars lessons a lot. He's one of the better ones that I can think of off the top of my head. Look him up.


----------



## rockgarden (Oct 29, 2007)

Lumberjackjosh said:


> Alright i have been guitar for about a year and a half , and so far i know the chords c d g e, ...


Learning others will certainly be useful. You probably already know the open-position A chord, even if you don't know that's what it is. Learn the minors for these chords: most of the music you're playing is in minor keys anyway. Then learn each of those chords in the form of all the others. For example, (with the A chord I mentioned), you now have 5 major chords, and 5 minors (assuming you learned the minors I suggested), but only one "shape" for each. Each of those shapes is movable, though, so you can play all 5 of those chords using the same shape as the E chord, for example, and all 5 using the same shape as the A chord. The tough ones will be the C shape and the G shape, which you may never use, other than for those chords, in your playing, but the idea here really is to learn how the fretboard is laid out.



Lumberjackjosh said:


> i know one part of the minor pentatonic scale


One part? You want to learn the rest, for sure. You want to be able to play a minor pentatonic scale (at least) in any key, starting from any one of the 5 notes of the scale. In fact, this may be the one thing that will help most with what you're seeking. However, improvisation isn't just about running scales, so don't work on that to the point where other aspects are overlooked.



Lumberjackjosh said:


> ... i know many various covers of songs mostly metal and a little rock ...


Can you play those songs in any key, or do you just know them as patterns at certain positions on the fretboard? If the latter, it will help you to be able to play the songs in different keys.



Lumberjackjosh said:


> ... my problem is that i cant improvise what so ever and my soloing blows! ... any advice on how to improve from here Thanks!


If you know the solos to the songs you know, learn them in different keys. Pick out your favourite parts of different solos (regardless of original key) and try to put them together (in the same key). See if you can identify common elements of the bits you like. Try and create your own variations on those bits, using those elements. Create your own solos to the songs you know, but keeping the original signature licks.

The last bit, and probably the most important one for improvising, is learning to have your fingers make the sounds (and play the notes/melodies) you hear in your mind's ear while you're playing.

Now, if *I* could do all of the above, I might be satisfied with my *own* soloing ...


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

i have learned alot from justin sandercore with the lesson, i just find when it comes to the scales he speeds up his pace when teaching, would u know where i can find some tabs of the scales on his page or any where else


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this guy has awesome free lessons on youtube and his site...

http://www.steviesnacks.com/free-lessons

http://www.youtube.com/user/gr8bluesgtr


----------



## elizard (Aug 24, 2009)

Another vote goes out to Justin. I'm fairly new at playing guitar, and watching his videos/reading his site has helped me learn a fair bit of what I know. Even as a new guy though, one thing I've noticed is that I progressed/accomplished more with a set schedule than I do by simply picking up the guitar and playing around (and this is probably true for most things you try to learn, and not just guitar). Having a set schedule forced me to learn new chords and gain speed in switching between ones I already know.

Now my issue is having more time to play.....and taking my own advice, and sticking to a practice schedule


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Great advice above so I'm just going to deal with improvising. I find the best way to improvise is to stop and listen for a second to what's in your head. You will be surprised if you want to play over some song, that melodies will start to come into your head. Riffs that would sound cool. So now you have to find them on the fretboard. Clapton often said he could hear the solos in his head and I find in my case, once I got to know the fretboard better, I mean where the sounds are, ( I have zero knowledge of music) I would just start to go and get them. Sounds a little 'spacey' to be sure, but listen to what's in your head. You might be surprised at how your hand will follow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

I notice you're from Pembrooke -- that's close enough to Ottawa. Keep an eye out for clinics like this one. They can be eye opening and inspiring. That particular clinic with Ken Rosser spent a good deal of time on some very mind expanding practice techniques.

Clinic sometimes get announce here. Or on http://theottawamusican.com/ -- keep an eye on both spots.


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

i would just like to thank everyone for the advice im defiently going to take into consideration does anyone know where i can find some general backing tracks to jam with?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Check this place out:

http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/#


----------

